# Sauli Zinovjev



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Wiki:
*Sauli Zinovjev *(born 14 December 1988, Lahti) is a Finnish composer. Zinovjev has studied composition in Sibelius Academy and in HfM-Karlsruhe under guidance of Tapio Nevanlinna and prof. Wolfgang Rihm. In 2014 Zinovjev's composition "Gryf" was awarded the 3rd prize in the 3rd International Uuno Klami Composition Competition.

Zinovjev's works has been performed for example in Time of Music Festival in Viitasaari, Finland by ensemble recherche, Summer Sounds Festival by Avanti! Chamber Orchestra and in Ung Nordisk Musik festivals in Oslo and Malmö.

Web: http://saulizinovjev.com/
Soundcloud:

__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Dude's got nice harmonies and counterpoint.


----------

